# Hurghada Property Tax



## Nathan2021 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi

After purchasing a 2 bed apartment, in Hurghada, I am trying to find out, about whether you have to pay property tax ?, the apartment cost £19,000.00p, also what is the process of paying tax, if you have to pay, lastly I have heard rumours, that you have to register, your property, by the end of March 2021, in order to get a new property tax code.

So what is happening ?

Ps
I am asking these questions, has my acting solicitor, is telling me of these issues.

.


----------

